# [MAN]Caractères accentués non reconnus

## mysix

J'ai un soucis avec le man après une mise à jour, voyez plutot :

```
MAN(1)                       Commandes utilisateur                      MAN(1)

[1mNOM[0m

       man - formate et affiche les pages du manuel en ligne

[1mSYNOPSIS[0m

       [1mman  [22m[[1m-acdfFhkKtwW[22m]  [[1m--path[22m] [[1m-m [4m[22msystÃ¨me[24m] [[1m-p [4m[22mchaÃ®ne[24m] [[1m-C [4m[22mfichier_conâ[0m

       [4mfig[24m] [[1m-M [4m[22mchemin[24m] [[1m-P [4m[22mvisualiseur[24m] [[1m-B [4m[22mnavigateur[24m] [[1m-H [4m[22mvisualiseur_html[24m]

       [[1m-S [4m[22mliste_sections[24m] [[4msection[24m] [4mnom[24m [4m...[0m

[1mDESCRIPTION[0m

       [1mman  [22mformate  et  affiche  les pages du manuel en ligne. Si [4msection[24m est

       spÃ©cifiÃ©e, [1mman [22mne recherchera que dans cette section  du  manuel.   [4mnom[0m

       est le nom de la page qui est gÃ©nÃ©ralement le nom d'une commande, d'une

       fonction ou d'un fichier. Toutefois, si [4mnom[24m contient une barre oblique

       Â« [1m/ [22mÂ»,  il sera d'abord considÃ©rÃ© en tant que nom de fichier, vous pouâ

       vez donc faire : [1mman ./toto.5 [22mou mÃªme [1mman /truc/machin/bidule.1.gz[22m.

       Voir plus loin pour une description sur la faÃ§on dont [1mman  [22mcherche  les

       fichiers pages de manuel.

[1mOPTIONS[0m

       [1m-C  fichier_config[0m

              SpÃ©cifie  le fichier de configuration Ã  utiliser ; par dÃ©faut il

              s'agit de [1m/etc/man.conf[22m.  (Voir [1mman.conf[22m(5).)

       [1m-M  chemin[0m

              Indique la liste des rÃ©pertoires dans lesquels la recherche  des

              pages  sera  effectuÃ©e.  Veuillez sÃ©parer les rÃ©pertoires par le

              symbole deux points  Â« [1m: [22mÂ».  Une liste vide est Ã©quivalent Ã   ne

              pas  spÃ©cifier  l'option  [1m-M[22m.  Voir [1mCHEMIN DE RECHERCHE POUR LES[0m

              [1mPAGES DE MANUEL[22m.

       [1m-P  visualiseur[0m

              Indique le programme de  visualisation  des  pages  Ã   employer.

              Cette  option  a  prioritÃ©  sur la variable d'environnement [1mMANâ[0m

              [1mPAGER[22m, qui, Ã  son tour, a prioritÃ© sur  la  variable  d'environâ

              nement [1mPAGER[22m.  Par dÃ©faut, [1mman [22mutilisera [1m/usr/bin/less -is.[0m

       [1m-B     [22mSpÃ©cifie quel navigateur utiliser pour les fichiers HTML.  Cette

              option supplante la variable d'environnement [1mBROWSER [22mPar dÃ©faut,

              [1mman [22mutilise [1m/usr/bin/less[22m-is[1m.[0m

       [1m-H     [22mSpÃ©cifie  une  commande qui produit un fichier texte Ã  partir du

              fichier HTML.  Cette option  supplante  la  variable  d'environâ

              nement [1mHTMLPAGER [22mPar dÃ©faut, [1mman [22mutilise [1m/bin/cat[22m.

       [1m-S  liste_sections[0m

              Il  s'agit d'une liste...
```

Last edited by mysix on Fri Apr 09, 2010 11:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

En root ou en utilisateur normal?

----------

## mysix

les deux

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu exécuté dispatch-conf comme probablement demandé à la fin de la mise à jour ?.

----------

## mysix

non, je ne l'ai pas fais.

Mais même l'avoir fait, rien a changé

----------

## xaviermiller

même en quittant la session et en te relogguant ?

----------

## mysix

oui même en redémarrant ma machine.

C'est très embêtant vu que j'utilise presque constamment le man   :Laughing: 

----------

## d2_racing

Pourrais-tu poster ceci :

```

# emerge --info

```

----------

## boozo

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai un soucis avec le man après une mise à jour, voyez plutot : 

 

Une mise à jour de man ou bien plus vaste ?

Sinon quel est le terminal utilisé en display pour $man stp ? Est-ce identique en console (tty) et/ou sur différentes page de man ?

(btw, les useflags "nls" et "linguas_fr" sont ils actifs sur sys-apps/man-pages ?)

Edit/ <!-- pour un titre plus explicite i.e.  [MAN]Caractères accentués non reconnus -->

----------

## mysix

Alors j'ai fais une mise a jour bien plus vaste : system et world.

Bon par exemple quand je fais : man eix -> Là ca bug

mais si je fais : info eix -> c'est ok

emerge --info :

```
mygen mysix # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686)

=================================================================                            

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_D_CPU_3.20GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 09 Apr 2010 13:15:02 +0000                                              

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.1.0_beta1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config _*"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/rc.d /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/wget"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests buildsyspkg ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://gentoo.supp.name/ http://gentoo.wheel.sk/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X acl avi berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dhcp dri embedded encode fortran gdbm gpm gtk hal hardcoded-tables iconv ipod ipv6 kde lastfm mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp3tunes mudflap mysql ncurses netboot nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3support qt4 rdesktop readline reflection semantic-desktop session spl sql ssl ssse3 svg symlink sysfs tcpd truetype unicode vhosts vnc webkit x86 xml xorg zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

mygen mysix #

```

Et ceci, ca peut aider : eix -I man

```
mygen mysix # eix -I man

[I] app-i18n/man-pages-fr

     Available versions:  2.39.0

     Installed versions:  2.39.0(21:54:04 04/08/10)

     Homepage:            http://fr.tldp.org/manfr.php

     Description:         A somewhat comprehensive collection of french Linux man pages

[I] kde-base/kapman

     Available versions:  

        (4.3)   4.3.3 4.3.5

        (4.4)   ~4.4.1 ~4.4.2

        {aqua debug +handbook kdeenablefinal kdeprefix}

     Installed versions:  4.3.5(4.3)(15:54:08 04/09/10)(handbook -aqua -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdeprefix)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/                                                            

     Description:         Pac-Man clone for KDE                                                          

[I] kde-base/khangman

     Available versions:  

        (4.3)   4.3.3-r1 4.3.5

        (4.4)   ~4.4.1 ~4.4.2 

        {aqua debug +handbook kdeenablefinal kdeprefix}

     Installed versions:  4.3.5(4.3)(13:36:04 04/09/10)(handbook -aqua -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdeprefix)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/                                                            

     Description:         Classical hangman game for KDE                                                 

[I] kde-base/kommander

     Available versions:

        (4.3)   4.3.3 4.3.5

        (4.4)   ~4.4.1 ~4.4.2

        {aqua debug +handbook kdeenablefinal kdeprefix}

     Installed versions:  4.3.5(4.3)(11:25:34 04/09/10)(handbook -aqua -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdeprefix)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE dialog system for scripting

[I] kde-base/libtaskmanager

     Available versions:

        (4.3)   4.3.3 4.3.5

        (4.4)   ~4.4.1 ~4.4.2

        {aqua debug kdeenablefinal kdeprefix}

     Installed versions:  4.3.5(4.3)(12:59:32 04/09/10)(-aqua -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdeprefix)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         A library that provides basic taskmanager functionality

[I] sys-apps/help2man

     Available versions:  1.36.4-r1 ~1.37.1 {elibc_glibc nls}

     Installed versions:  1.36.4-r1(23:50:25 04/08/10)(elibc_glibc nls)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnu.org/software/help2man

     Description:         GNU utility to convert program --help output to a man page

[I] sys-apps/man

     Available versions:  1.6f-r3 ~1.6f-r4 {lzma nls}

     Installed versions:  1.6f-r3(01:05:32 04/09/10)(nls -lzma)

     Homepage:            http://primates.ximian.com/~flucifredi/man/

     Description:         Standard commands to read man pages

[I] sys-apps/man-pages

     Available versions:  3.23!b ~3.24!b {linguas_cs linguas_da linguas_de linguas_es linguas_fr linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_nl linguas_pl linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_zh_CN nls}

     Installed versions:  3.23!b(13:32:52 04/09/10)(linguas_fr nls -linguas_cs -linguas_da -linguas_de -linguas_es -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_nl -linguas_pl -linguas_ro -linguas_ru -linguas_zh_CN)

     Homepage:            http://www.kernel.org/doc/man-pages/

     Description:         A somewhat comprehensive collection of Linux man pages

[I] sys-apps/man-pages-posix

     Available versions:  2003a!b

     Installed versions:  2003a!b(21:54:29 04/08/10)

     Homepage:            http://www.kernel.org/doc/man-pages/

     Description:         POSIX man-pages (0p, 1p, 3p)

[I] x11-libs/pixman

     Available versions:  0.17.2 ~0.18.0 {altivec debug mmx sse2 static-libs}

     Installed versions:  0.17.2(22:57:14 04/08/10)(mmx -altivec -debug -sse2)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Low-level pixel manipulation routines

Found 10 matches.

mygen mysix #

```

----------

